# 2004 7 Series Brochure



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone happen to have a 2004 7 series brochure "laying" around your hard drive? Considering purchase of used 7 and wanted to see a brochure from that model year... Thanks in advance


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

lennynchris said:


> Anyone happen to have a 2004 7 series brochure "laying" around your hard drive? Considering purchase of used 7 and wanted to see a brochure from that model year... Thanks in advance


I have the OM, Quick Reference Guide, and Function Guide in pdf I can send you.
I also have 2 hard-copies of the brochure.
PM me if you'd like one mailed.


----------



## docdcc (Jul 16, 2006)

*2004 brochure*

Was wondering if you could fax me a copy of the brochure as waell as I just purchased a 2004 745i.

Thanks in advance ,

dave collins


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.bmwusa.com/
Owners circle.

You can view them online, or download them.


----------

